# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > VB.NET >  ترجمه ی متن توسط گوگل در VB.net

## amin_iman82

سلام به همگی.

بعد از کلی گشت و گذار و دانلود کلی نمونه کد سره کاری  :افسرده:  بلاخره تونستم برنامه ای درست کنم که متن رو بگیره و ترجمه کنه. :لبخند گشاده!: 
API رو از خوده سایت گوگل گرفتم و ...

من پیشفرض رو انگلیسی به فارسی گذاشتم ولی شما میتونید تغییرش بدید.

حتی میتونید کومبوباکس بذارید کاربر خودش زبان ها رو انتخاب کنه.




موفق باشید.

----------


## M.T.P

واسه من ارور میده چه کامپایل شدش ، چه داخل VB ، جریان چیه ؟ :متفکر: 
خیلی مشتاق کار کردن باهاشم :خیلی عصبانی:

----------


## Alirezanet

سلام 
ممنون خیلی جالب بود  :تشویق: ... گوگل هر چند وقت یکبار این translator هاشو ارتقا میده ... 
این api رو از کجا آوردین ؟؟ ممنون میشم یه توضیحی هم بدین ....

----------


## Netsky

با سلام . 
دوست عزیز ، خواهشمندیم برنامه های خوبی رو که مینویسید در تاپیک نمونه کدهای VB.Net بگذارید تا از شلوغ شدن تالار جلوگیری بشه . 
با تشکر .................
موفق باشید ..................  :بوس:

----------


## amin_iman82

> سلام 
> ممنون خیلی جالب بود ... گوگل هر چند وقت یکبار این translator هاشو ارتقا میده ... 
> این api رو از کجا آوردین ؟؟ ممنون میشم یه توضیحی هم بدین ....


علیرضا جان از سایت گوگل آخرین ورژن API رو دانلود کردم.
البته تحریم کرده بودن که مجبور شدم با ف*یل*ت.ر شکن وارد بشم تا IP عوض بشه و اجازه ی دانلود بده.  :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## M.T.P

تو خط دوم کد باید آدرس سایت google رو داد؟؟؟ برنامه آنلاینه؟
واسه من که رو خط سوم کد گیر میده میگه:
googleAPIexception was unhandled
failed to respone
چه کار کنم؟

----------


## Alirezanet

بله برنامه آنلاین کار میکنه ... فکر میکنم فایروالی چیزی داری که نمیذاره وصل شی...

یه سوال هم داشتم ... انگار به بعضی از کلمات گوگل حساسیت داره و ترجمشو نمیده !!!! 
کسی نمیدونه چیکارش کنیم ؟! (با عرض معذرت  :اشتباه:  Sex ) اگه بزنی گوگل جواب نمیده ! چرا؟

----------


## amin_iman82

> تو خط دوم کد باید آدرس سایت google رو داد؟؟؟ برنامه آنلاینه؟
> واسه من که رو خط سوم کد گیر میده میگه:
> googleAPIexception was unhandled
> failed to respone
> چه کار کنم؟


PersianLord عزیز شما فقط باید آنلاین باشی و کد برنامه هیچ تغییری نیاز نداره.

----------


## amin_iman82

> بله برنامه آنلاین کار میکنه ... فکر میکنم فایروالی چیزی داری که نمیذاره وصل شی...
> 
> یه سوال هم داشتم ... انگار به بعضی از کلمات گوگل حساسیت داره و ترجمشو نمیده !!!! 
> کسی نمیدونه چیکارش کنیم ؟! (با عرض معذرت  Sex ) اگه بزنی گوگل جواب نمیده ! چرا؟


علیرضاجان نمیدونم والا  :متفکر:  به هرحال این ایراد از موتور مترجم گوگل هستش (شاید هم ایراد نیست) به هرحال مهم وصل شدن برنامه به سرور و جواب گرفتنش بود که حل شده.  :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## handvbnet

دمت گرم ، من روش کار کرده بودم ولی موفق نشدم

----------

